# Got my Drivers Licence



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

I feel awesome  I can now ride in style with the fam's minivan.


----------



## nph53 (Oct 12, 2010)

Gorillaz said:


> I can now ride in style with the fam's minivan.


haha, i know how you feel. i drive a toyota camry which used to belong to my mom, so i don't exactly roll in style either. anyways, congrats on the licence.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Awesome! You're gonna rock that minivan, you know it.


----------



## maclasch (Jan 9, 2009)

Who cares what it looks like? You got wheels!


----------



## mjhea0 (Oct 1, 2009)

Nice job! Drive safe


----------



## orchdorch925 (Aug 26, 2010)

WOOHOO!! Already you're one step ahead of me! But I'm proud of you! Was it scary?


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Congratulations! 
:boogie :boogie:boogie


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## fredbloggs02 (Dec 14, 2009)

Hey, well done m8! Yeah, driving was top of my list of accomplishments too. I started literally punching the air. "Well Mr Southworth, you did pass this time.." The first thing I said was "Are you SURE?" My instructor in the back seat at that point told me "Adam, I'm sure he knows what he's doing, stop worrying the man"... So I lept out the car and started shadow boxing the air, much to the disdain of my instructor, he thought if I got cocky they might retract it but I diddn't care, I was soo happy. This ws about 3 months ago lol. Congratulations again!


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Sweet.


----------



## honeybear1990 (Sep 15, 2010)

Sweet!  congrats


----------



## mean mr mustard (Oct 26, 2010)

Congrats!!!


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

hehe thank you all <3 
and yes orchdorch it was scary but luckily I had a really nice driving examiner who told me when I was about to screw up haha.
Man, I felt so badass today driving to school


----------



## Mystic76 (Oct 11, 2010)

Congrats! :clap


----------



## djp2k10 (Aug 30, 2010)

I've only got my license only a couple days weeks ago. I nearly didn't pass because I botched hill parking just a little bit. 

It felt great to do, and it made me feel a lot more confident and enpowered. Like I remember last Friday night walking out the door to drive to a the house of my date, and just feeling like, where did this guy who goes out driving on friday night dates come from? It was cool.


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

djp2k10 said:


> I've only got my license only a couple days weeks ago. I nearly didn't pass because I botched hill parking just a little bit.
> 
> It felt great to do, and it made me feel a lot more confident and enpowered. Like I remember last Friday night walking out the door to drive to a the house of my date, and just feeling like, where did this guy who goes out driving on friday night dates come from? It was cool.


thats awesome man. Yeah it does feel empowering doesn't it ? Certainly makes me feel like I have alot more freedom. Congrats on the date too


----------



## blc1 (Jan 8, 2009)

congratulations! I was 17 when I got mine too:clap


----------



## Madbritt (Nov 12, 2008)

That's great! Feels good to have some freedom 'eh?


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Congratulations!!


----------



## chuloon (Oct 11, 2010)

Congratulations! I'm still too scared to learn how to drive so you are years ahead of me... haha happy for you though! Be safe


----------



## DJan31 (Nov 24, 2009)

Very nice! I failed mine the first time, haha. I've had mine for like...3 months now! 
Drive safe!


----------

